# Alligator Gar in Georgia?



## Rebel 3

I was not aware of any alligator gar in Georgia.  According to national georgraphic Georgia is in their home range.  Their is no listing for a state record for alligator gar in Georgia.  Does anyone know if they are anywhere in Georgia?  I know we have plenty of gar, but not alligator gar .  I would be fun to catch one if they were around here.  They get up to 10 feet long and over 300 lbs.


----------



## firefighterfree

I could be wrong but Clark Hill and West Point the West Point Grabbers should chime in


----------



## Rebel 3

Are you sure those were not long nosed gar.  They are about everywhere in GA.


----------



## FERAL ONE

not that i am aware of , there are spotted, shortnose and long nose but no gators. i can wish though !!!


----------



## crappie man

*allatoona*

allatoona is full of them and they are huge i have seen them over 5 foot long ,,i am sure they are bigger then that in there


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers

*Alligator Gar*

It would be exciting to see an Alligator Gar in West Point Lake or up the river and many years ago there were some in Georgia waters I hear, but progress has eliminated their habitat except maybe near Gulf coastal waters. Plenty of Longnosers for me though and I look forward to snagging some soon!


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ve spent more than a little time on the Flint River, from Warwick to Bainbridge, and on Seminole. I have never positively seen what I think would be a gator gar. I wonder if there are any in this watershed?


----------



## Shane B.

I have only ever seen one and it was in the lower suwanee refuge in FLA.


----------



## Son

*Alligator Gar*

Believe the Wikiva that flows into the St. Johns in Florida has some, or did. Back in the 1950's My Dad and I used to fish there, and gar would kick hycinths high in the air to chase out something to eat. Scare ya when it happens next to the boat.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

plenty of longnose and spotted in the flint above the bluff and plenty of long nose in the ocmulgee seen hundreds but never seen a gator gar.i would like to though.


----------



## jinx1984

Use To Live In Nashville Georgia . They Have The Alapha River that runs thru there . When I was a young lad we use to catch them 5 to 7 feet long . Fight them to bank then cut line scarded of them big old teeth !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

i caught one last year on sinclair that weighed 62lbs


----------



## jimbo4116

jinx1984 said:


> Use To Live In Nashville Georgia . They Have The Alapha River that runs thru there . When I was a young lad we use to catch them 5 to 7 feet long . Fight them to bank then cut line scarded of them big old teeth !!!!!!!!!!!



Those were long nose gar, have caught them in the Alapaha, the Withlacoochee and the Suwannee.  

Never caught an alligator or even hung one.  But there are some 5 to 7 foot longnose gars in both those rivers.  Seen one come out of a net years ago, 6 1/2 foot long.


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers

Got any pictures Robbie?


----------



## sleeze

No Alligator Gar in Georgia that i know of.........A lot of people will confuse them with a Longnose.


----------



## afishaday

robbie the deer hunter said:


> i caught one last year on sinclair that weighed 62lbs



Wow! That is 3 times the size of the largest I have ever heard of on one of our lakes... like Gar Grabber I sure would enjoy seeing what one that size looks like. Please do post a picture if one is available. Thanks


----------



## Rebel 3

I talked to someone that works for DNR Fisheries today and he said he has never heard of one in GA.


----------



## jonkayak

Reading this got me thinking so I did a google search. This pic is of a dead Alligator Gar from Lake Strom Thumnond (Spelling?) 

http://www.fishingfury.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/small-alligator-gar.jpg

Here is the article that featured the pic from above.

http://www.fishingfury.com/categories/freshwater-species/alligator-gar/


----------



## jinx1984

jimbo4116 said:


> Those were long nose gar, have caught them in the Alapaha, the Withlacoochee and the Suwannee.
> 
> Never caught an alligator or even hung one.  But there are some 5 to 7 foot longnose gars in both those rivers.  Seen one come out of a net years ago, 6 1/2 foot long.



When you are 10 years old .They look like alligators to me !


----------



## Likes To Go Fishing

Alligator gar are considered to be "ancient dinosaurs".


----------



## sleeze

Sure would be fun to stick one with a arrow.


----------

